# Frage: Tron ohne 3d??? (Frankfurt)



## Preylord (30. Januar 2011)

Servus,
da Google mir nicht weiterhelfen konnte 

Weiß jemand ob es von Tron Legacy überhaupt für
für Kinos eine Normale Version gibt? Suche im Raum
FfM aber bisher nix gefunden...

Mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2011)

Glaube Nein, aber wieso überhaupt? Magst du kein 3D oder kannst es nicht wahrnehmen?


----------



## Preylord (30. Januar 2011)

Gudde`

Ne,ich mag es in der Tat überhaupt nicht (genau wie den
Hype darum).
Hab mir das zweimal angetan...Einmal Kino einmal
Fernseher...Grauenhafte Technik 

Würd aber gern den Film im Kino gucken... *Heul* 

Mfg


----------



## psuch (31. Januar 2011)

Habe ihn in 3D gesehen und kann Dir nur davon abraten. 

3D ist eine Technik, die so fies umgesetzt ist, dass einem nur schlecht werden kann. Habe jetzt 2 Filme in 3D Digital gesehen, und war zweimal ziemlich enttäuscht. Tron ist durch dieses dunkle mit hellen Kanten nochmal eine Ecke anstrengender fürs Auge. 

Also, ich kann Dir nur davon abraten, den Film im Kino zu schauen. Ich bereue es nicht nur wegen 3D, die Story war ziemlich flach -_- Den Namen Tron darf der Film eigentlich nicht tragen. Und afaik wird er auch nur in 3D ausgestrahlt.


----------

